

HIV virus used to turn white blood cells into cancer serial killers  - sinzone
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe1106965

======
ColinWright
Same story - much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873630>

And even more discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873604>

